# move to costa del sol



## Daffodil$999! (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,
new here..Wondered if ye could help with my list of what to do,how to plan? It 
wo'nt be happening for a year but i need to organise an apartment to rent for a while,
until i figure out the best location to buy one...
Thanks!


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

Find your location and find your own independent lawyer who has a good knowledge of property law. Your budget for your home should also include notary fees for Land registry, tax on property, legal fees, miscellaneous {paper work etc} tax complimentary {You pay a percentage of the difference if you buy below the estimated value the council have it valued at}, water/electrical company for change of contract. This is what I can remember off the top of my head, I'm sure more will add, finally, Haggle-I purchased this year, asking price was 155k, I got it for 110k for a large 3 bedroom apt.
*


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Is there a reason you wish to move to Costa del Sol? Why confine yourself to one Costa. Property is dearer there than is Costa Almeria which is warmer and drier. But, you asked a couple of loaded questions and I will try to answer.
1. Rent off season for at least five weeks in any area in which you wish to buy. In the off season don't pay anymore than €750 per month. Believe me after this time you will know (a) whether that area is for you and (b) if Spain is for you.
2. Ask questions to people who have made the move. I don't mean the guy who lives 3 months of the year in Spain, I mean permanent resident.
3. Cardinal Rule of moving to Spain:- Don't sell your home in Ireland or the UK. It might suit you to rent it out to pay for rental in Spain. Depending on where you live in ROI or UK the rental of your home probably will pay your entire expenditure on Spanish rentals.
4. Write a SWOT analysis. If you move to Spain what are your Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, Threats. Remember, I said write them down and keep notes.
5. Most of the braindead think that a move to Spain will be of benefit to them. If I had a quid for all the people who thought they would never return to northern europe after moving to Spain I wouldn't be rich, but I wouldn't refuse the money.
6. Learn Spanish or at least some Spanish.
7. Cardinal Rule No 2:- Leave room for a dignified retreat if necessary. Remember far away fields are green.


----------



## Daffodil$999! (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you for the advice. Yes a lawyer is a must then..and haggling for a lower price. You did very well!


----------



## Daffodil$999! (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks so much for all your help. Very helpful.As i'm going alone i thought being in a busy area would be preferable for making friends..Safety in numbers,maybe.


----------



## Daffodil$999! (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you for your advice. This i did'nt know. On my own so baby steps..


----------

